
Ask HN: Is there a resource to track the flow of news stories across the globe? - proxygeek
Even something as &quot;simple&quot; as flow of news headlines across major news agencies (like Reuters, AFP, AP, TASS, etc) across countries would be really interesting. Such a resource could potentially reveal the sources of specific stories (with enough granularity of data) or which news sources weild the most influence over a region. For example, something like this quick mock-up I did: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;hRa41Vg
======
jwoods7676
Do you have time for a brief, 15 minute interview sometime? I'm a UX Designer
and I'm currently developing an app along these lines.

~~~
proxygeek
Would love to discuss. You can also reach me on the email - considering the
timezone difference (I couldn't find yours on the profile page).

~~~
jwoods7676
sorry, I'm a new user of this forum and know next to nothing about it. Do you
want to email me? My email is jwoods7676@gmail.com

We can go from there.

